# I know its not a Vege but its that time again!



## benjaminr (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't think or at least I haven't seen anything about smoking these but either way they are AWESOME just fried!

And if you dont know what they are they are Morels. Im going hunting tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 18, 2009)

been alooooong time since  i've had/found  any morels.... mmmm they are good if done right though.


----------

